# is sifting soil a good idea?



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

I sifted some Miracle Gro Organic Potting mix through a kitchen strainer to get rid of the woody parts. The resulting dirt is a very fine, fluffy powder.

Was that a good idea? Will such fine, sifted soil release nutrients faster or make water cloudy? Will its nutrient supply be exhaused sooner? Should I throw the bark bits back in before setting up my next tank? :noidea:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you'll need some of the bigger bits in there for long term, but I can't substantiate that claim other than noting that the small particles will decompose quickly.

That's just my opinion, though. When I did my first El Natural with that MGOP, I hand-picked only the very largest pieces and used all the rest. I did have green water for 2 months, but thereafter, no problems.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

An alternate method is to skip the shifting, and soak the soil for 24 hours in water before you use it. At the end of that period, skim or pour off any floating pieces, and drain the soil. These will include most of the larger particles that might give you problems in the tank, and will also remove some excess nutrients and tanins.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

MGOCPS has *a lot* of bark mulch in it, so i would remove a good amount then add back a bit so they can break down slowly. Soaking is also a fantastic idea, because even with several soakings, my ammonia levels were at 4ppm. I diddnt have a filter, so my tank crashed


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Most soils have the possibility of ammonia and other nutrient spikes when you first submerge them. If you are not going to mineralize the soil, then allow a month for the soil to get used to being under water before you add fish. 
It really isn't the soil itself, of course, but all the microorganisms that live in the soil. Some do poorly under water and die off (ammonia spike!) and some thrive under water, but take time to grow and reproduce. 

Sifting or soaking to remove the coarse or floating organic matter is a good idea. 

Finer material will contribute to the cationic exchange capacity, and will help with making fertilizer available at a steady rate. 
The fine material may be mineral based (fine sand, silt or clay- clay has great CEC) or it may be organic in origin, and is in the process of being composted. When it is fine enough to be technically humus (a specific particle size) the OM has good CEC. 
Organic matter also provides a good base for microorganisms to grow on, and the finer the better. 

Simple guide:
If you can still tell what it is, leaf, stick... remove it. It is too coarse. 
If it still floats after 24 hour soak, remove it. It will be a pest in the tank.


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

I left all the chunks in there when I set uP my tanks. They are a big source of tannins early on, and make the tank look like tea. After water changes and a few months it isn't a problem though. The biggest drawback in having the sticks still in there, for me, is that if I try to move any plants they are always rooted to a big chunk that comes up with it. Moving plants in a "Walstad" tank is a mess anyways but having a stick come up with it makes it worse. 

In the future I might do the soaking method to get rid of tannins and big chunks. On the other hand though I would have to talk my girlfriend into tolerating a bucket of mud in the livingroom for a few days.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 3, 2009)

I started sifting my soil not to long ago in the exact same manner - with a mesh kitchen strainer. Haven't noticed any problems as of yet, but the soil is no where near "long term", so there may or may not be affects later...


----------



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

Forgotten Path said:


> I started sifting my soil not to long ago in the exact same manner - with a mesh kitchen strainer. Haven't noticed any problems as of yet, but the soil is no where near "long term", so there may or may not be affects later...


Brent - do I understand correctly, that sifted soil won't last as long or be depleted sooner, because nutrient release is quicker?


----------

